# Micro hydro generator



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Don't know if you folks have seen this. Pretty cool. This is the first youtube video.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I stumbled across a pelton wheel many years back but I have never had the water source to feed it. If you have the water they are a great way to go.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I thought it was great. Does that many volts do more than trickle charge a battery bank? I believe he was hoping for 50.


----------

